# Before and after pics?? Puppy-Adult



## AthenaLeyva

I am so curious as to how my puppy will look in a year from now as far as color. Even 6 months from now I'm sure she'll be different. Her father is black and red and the mother is traditional colors with a blanket back. I'd love to see everyone's puppy to current stage photos!!!


----------



## llombardo

Robyn(3 months-3yrs)


Midnite(shelter 8 months-2yrs)


----------



## meli_ssa4

Heres Darwin. He was 9 weeks (left) and 9 months (right) in these pictures.


----------



## Shade

9 weeks



2.5 years


----------



## crickets

Ivan 9wks and 18mos


----------



## GSDGunner

Gunner @ 10 weeks and about 5 yrs.


And 4 months and 4 years.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Before and after for both of my boys.


----------



## Hineni7

Areli 5wks and 9mos


----------



## Jayfeather

Koda 8 weeks to 10.5 months


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie @ 12 weeks and @ 5 years


----------



## Black Kali

Kali 8 weeks 3 years


----------



## Apoolutz

Gunner puppy-14months


----------



## Emoore

Kopper, 8 weeks and 4 years


----------



## lillajk

Natty at 8 weeks and 9 months


----------



## AthenaLeyva

Loved all the pics!!! Most of you guys before and after color and about the same but a few are dark then turn more light. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how Athenas color turns out )


----------



## dogfaeries

I went back and looked at the color change in Carly from puppy to 4 years old. She was so BLACK when she was little!


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Garrison 8 weeks and 1 year.


----------



## selzer

My boy is not exactly an adult at 9 months, but I have some cool pictures:

He's the bigger, hairier one:









[/URL]











At 9 months:


----------



## LARHAGE

Gavin 8 weeks and than at 4 years.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

God that dog is so impossibly fluffy and cute! I just want to squeeze him he looks like a teddy bear haha! @ selzer


----------



## AthenaLeyva

Beautiful photos!!!!! My girl is very black also.


----------



## ksotto333

LARHAGE said:


> View attachment 268242
> 
> 
> View attachment 268250
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin 8 weeks and than at 4 years.


 He was even regal at 8 weeks.


----------



## ksotto333

Tessa @ 3 years, Della @10 weeks,

Summer of 2014

Tessa @3.5 years, Della @ 9 months 

Tessa @ 8 weeks, 1st day home..


----------



## AthenaLeyva

My bebes!


----------



## tcass

great bunch of pics.....so many good looking dogs.


----------



## KentuckyFenway

Fenway at 4/5 months here. We got her from a shelter so no telling the exact age. 




Fenway now close to a year we think.


----------



## d4lilbitz

Isen vom Kavallerie @ 8 weeks, 16 lbs (laying down), @ 12 weeks, 22 lbs (standing) and then again 11 months, 71 lbs (laying and stacked). His color has always been really dark, but I notice during certain times of the year the tan shows more on the back of his neck.


----------



## Deeda

Before and after


----------



## Deeda

Chief about 3 months






and 1 year


----------



## Ruger417

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie @ 12 weeks and @ 5 years


Beautiful boy.


----------



## Ruger417

AthenaLeyva said:


> I am so curious as to how my puppy will look in a year from now as far as color. Even 6 months from now I'm sure she'll be different. Her father is black and red and the mother is traditional colors with a blanket back. I'd love to see everyone's puppy to current stage photos!!!


My Ruger came from traditional like yours and his father was bi color black and red. Was yours a bicolor? I can't wait to see how he will look later. But def. Loving the wait. Eeeek!


----------



## Sunsilver

How do you post those thumbnail pictures?

When I got Star, I didn't realize her pigment would fade so much...

Top picture: 15 mo. 
Middle: 8 years old - she sometimes sleeps with the ball in her mouth!
Bottom: 12 weeks, the day I brought her home


----------



## 1Sasha

Sasha 12 weeks. 18 months


----------



## lauren43

9 week to 3 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASSHEPHERD

d4lilbitz said:


> Isen vom Kavallerie @ 8 weeks, 16 lbs (laying down), @ 12 weeks, 22 lbs (standing) and then again 11 months, 71 lbs (laying and stacked). His color has always been really dark, but I notice during certain times of the year the tan shows more on the back of his neck.


 love the color


----------



## El_rex

8 weeks and 18 months


----------



## Venus694

I love seeing puppy to adult transformations! All of them turn out so unique  here is my girl from puppy to currently 1 year old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720

Max 3 months and 2 and a half years old


----------



## Jenny720

Luna 3 months and 10 months


----------

